# Sacred Water Camp against Sabal Trail Pipeline



## snakefoot (Oct 16, 2016)

Hey everybody, this seems to be the year to get yo asses in gear against those greedy oil bastard!. there are camps being set up in Florida in the path of the Sabal Trail Pipeline. They are still forming, but permanent occupations being TOMORROW 17 October 2016.
Here is the crackbook page that I am following for leads on info about camp locations:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/STOPSABALTRAILPIPELINE/?fref=nf

I have drum work deadline to meet, so I will be out there starting the beginning of November. Anyone who is near the area and willing and able to help, PLEASE come down and OCCUPY!!! Many of us have been waiting for the ignorant masses to start waking up and taking down the system, well, folks, this is it let's help it keep it's momentum!!!!


----------



## A New Name (Oct 17, 2016)

Needs more AKs. 
Power does not destroy itself by any pleas. Not even by the threat of it's own destruction along with much of human life on earth. It must be destroyed. - Unknown


----------



## MarsOrScars (Oct 17, 2016)

Bruno said:


> Needs more AKs.
> Power does not destroy itself by any pleas. Not even by the threat of it's own destruction along with much of human life on earth. It must be destroyed. - Unknown



You know, I have spent a lot of time thinking about this exact scenario. Perhaps not specifically related to the Sabal Trail, but this would be of course related to Standing Rock. Begging the question why haven't the Sioux and other entities simply take arms and run the local government off of their property.

It's because conventional tactics are not going to work against a power-hungry and greedy state with all of the resources and all of the guns. Hacktivism is really the only thing that provides any glimmer of hope as it's been proven to topple entire governments before. 

Any attempt to stand up to this bully would be brushed aside by a militarized police then buried under the due charges of the judicial system. Anyone involved would either rot in jail or be killed. 

For everyone else; it comes down to playing the political action card and being involved in the non-aggressive protests.


----------



## A New Name (Oct 18, 2016)

It seems to me that that would be the most likely scenario aswell, but how about both? Mass organization thru "hacktivism" and web media coordination, along with stashed armed force. You know, back up the "ideal" and the numbers with the threat of (death) power. Seems to me "hacktivism" would play an essential but uncomplete part in the destruction of the top-down system.

The Rojava revolution happened in the midst of an already armed conflict, true, but it's only being kept by the threat of their own force in defence against both local government and wannabe government (ISIS) and who knows whoever else may be trying to undermine it.


----------



## MarsOrScars (Oct 18, 2016)

Bruno said:


> Seems to me "hacktivism" would play an essential but uncomplete part in the destruction of the top-down system.



I don't think complete destruction of this system would be possible because it's a direct reflection of human pack-mind mentality, at its very source code per-say. It would take a literal act-of-god or equal catastrophe to uproot the established powers that be. Past humanity's own conscious evolution we're going to be saddled with the top-down hierarchy. The best alternative is to go off and start a society, or experiment, if you will. This begs the question where and how.



Bruno said:


> The Rojava revolution happened in the midst of an already armed conflict, true, but it's only being kept by the threat of their own force in defence against both local government and wannabe government (ISIS) and who knows whoever else may be trying to undermine it.



But this doesn't even compare to that scenario. You don't have two sides already at a shooting war with each other and not to forget mentioning ISIS is a NATO sponsored proxy front supplied with US weapons and vehicles. This draws the attention and the main ire of Syrian opposition to suppress its internal instability before trying to retake the Kurdish territories.


----------



## A New Name (Oct 19, 2016)

There societies or experiments already exist. And an act of "god" might be coming in the form of an ice age as the result of the destabilization of the environment, which would also be a direct result of the insutainability of this current a system. Might be what's needed.


----------



## Mankini (Oct 19, 2016)

MarsOrScars said:


> I don't think complete destruction of this system would be possible because it's a direct reflection of human pack-mind mentality, at its very source code per-say. It would take a literal act-of-god or equal catastrophe to uproot the established powers that be. Past humanity's own conscious evolution we're going to be saddled with the top-down hierarchy. The best alternative is to go off and start a society, or experiment, if you will. This begs the question where and how.
> 
> 
> 
> But this doesn't even compare to that scenario. You don't have two sides already at a shooting war with each other and not to forget mentioning ISIS is a NATO sponsored proxy front supplied with US weapons and vehicles. This draws the attention and the main ire of Syrian opposition to suppress its internal instability before trying to retake the Kurdish territories.






Crypt Keeper says: Dontcha worry, Kiddies... Revolutions comin. and i hope yall have water n mre's stashed when it does.


----------



## MarsOrScars (Oct 19, 2016)

Bruno said:


> And an act of "god" might be coming in the form of an ice age as the result of the destabilization of the environment, which would also be a direct result of the insutainability of this current a system. Might be what's needed.



So we should let them build the pipelines? Okay, cool...


----------



## GregInWy (Oct 19, 2016)

Mankini said:


> View attachment 33733
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just hope that I have enough vodka


----------



## Mankini (Oct 19, 2016)

GregInWy said:


> I just hope that I have enough vodka


 

vodka 1/2 gallons on sale!! 

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/search...=hdr_search-typeahead_vodka&_requestid=762865


----------



## salxtina (Oct 20, 2016)

Well, this happened:
http://earthfirstjournal.org/newswi...rsons-along-dapl-causes-2-million-in-damages/

*Series of Arsons Along DAPL Causes $2 Million in Damages*

"The FBI has launched an investigation into a series of fires along the Bakken oil pipeline construction in Jasper County. The latest incident was reported late Saturday night near Reasnor.

A backhoe and three bulldozers were damaged by the fire. Officials with the Jasper County Sheriff’s Office estimate $2,000,000 in damages to the equipment.

According to the Jasper County Sheriff’s Office, the preliminary investigation indicates that fires were intentionally set. The equipment was operated by one of the companies contracted by the Dakota Access Pipeline project.

This is the same location that equipment was believed to be intentionally set on fire in August."


----------



## Mankini (Oct 20, 2016)

salxtina said:


> Well, this happened:
> http://earthfirstjournal.org/newswi...rsons-along-dapl-causes-2-million-in-damages/
> 
> *Series of Arsons Along DAPL Causes $2 Million in Damages*
> ...




Get some, muthafukkaz. Uh. Viva la ELF


----------



## A New Name (Oct 20, 2016)

I did not say or mean to imply that.


MarsOrScars said:


> So we should let them build the pipelines? Okay, cool...
> 
> View attachment 33734


----------



## Mankini (Oct 25, 2016)

MarsOrScars said:


> I don't think complete destruction of this system would be possible because it's a direct reflection of human pack-mind mentality, at its very source code per-say. It would take a literal act-of-god or equal catastrophe to uproot the established powers that be. Past humanity's own conscious evolution we're going to be saddled with the top-down hierarchy. The best alternative is to go off and start a society, or experiment, if you will. This begs the question where and how.
> 
> 
> 
> But this doesn't even compare to that scenario. You don't have two sides already at a shooting war with each other and not to forget mentioning ISIS is a NATO sponsored proxy front supplied with US weapons and vehicles. This draws the attention and the main ire of Syrian opposition to suppress its internal instability before trying to retake the Kurdish territories.




please document. if verifiable, a class action lawsuit is in order!


----------



## deleted user (Oct 25, 2016)

Fuck I won't be in Florida till the beginning of next year. Keep us posted on how things pan out.


----------

